# Lange 6304RA Coal Stove



## JMG (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a beautiful red enamel Lange stove that burns coal. I inherited it from my grandmother and she used it in her bedroom on Long Island. I also have the stovepipe and it, along with the stove, are in excellent condition. I have a sentimental attachment to this sweet little stove and would like to use it in my small cottage on the west coast. Does anyone know if I can burn wood in this coal stove? I am also looking for a manual. I would appreciate any assistance about this. Thank you so much!​


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome to hearth.com. I'm not familiar with the coal version. My guess is that it may have a grate and an additional air control. Lange made beautiful stoves that were good heaters. Your grandma had good taste. It's great that you are keeping the stove. If you can post a picture of your stove that would be great.


----------



## KaptJaq (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

I've seen a green version of the Lange 6304RA, it is a pretty stove. Does yours have the long legs?

The stove was designed as a coal stove to burn pea or nut anthracite coal. It is a small stove, designed as a room heater, up to about 600 sf. You should be able to burn wood in it but the brick lined fire pot is very small. You will be constantly reloading and removing ash.

If you can get coal you should try using it. While it only holds about 15 lbs of coal it can burn for about 12 hours before it needs tending.

KaptJaq


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 2, 2013)

JMG said:


> I have a beautiful red enamel Lange stove that burns coal. I inherited it from my grandmother and she used it in her bedroom on Long Island. I also have the stovepipe and it, along with the stove, are in excellent condition. I have a sentimental attachment to this sweet little stove and would like to use it in my small cottage on the west coast. Does anyone know if I can burn wood in this coal stove? I am also looking for a manual. I would appreciate any assistance about this. Thank you so much!​


 
Lange made beautiful stoves! They machined the doors so well that they fit against the body with no need for a gasket. You could burn wood in it but it would be better to use it for coal if you can get the Anthasite pea coal where you are and not the dirty burning and smelly Bituminous soft coal.


----------



## JMG (Mar 4, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I've seen a green version of the Lange 6304RA, it is a pretty stove. Does yours have the long legs?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your response! Yes, the stove has long legs. I cannot find pea or nut anthracite coal in the Pacific Northwest so the only way I will be able to use it will be with wood. I am willing to stoke & clean it out often as I love the little stove. It will be used to heat a 400 sf. cabin. I used to have a large green enamel Lange woodstove in Wyoming and it kept me warm all winter.


----------



## JMG (Mar 4, 2013)

Wood Heat Stoves said:


> Lange made beautiful stoves! They machined the doors so well that they fit against the body with no need for a gasket. You could burn wood in it but it would be better to use it for coal if you can get the Anthasite pea coal where you are and not the dirty burning and smelly Bituminous soft coal.


Thank you for your response to my question. I wish I could find coal but have not been able to source it in the Pacific Northwest. So, wood it will be.....very, very short lean pieces! All my best.


----------



## JMG (Mar 4, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I've seen a green version of the Lange 6304RA, it is a pretty stove. Does yours have the long legs?
> 
> ...


P.S. This woodstove was at my families farm in Southold on Long Island!


----------

